# Transit 150 passenger van



## Sar247 (Aug 20, 2017)

I signed up with Uber, but then they rejected my 10-passenger 2015 Transit because they "don't accept vans".
Does anyone know a way around this? Or does anyone know of a similar service that will allow my van?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

Could be good for uber pool


----------



## Sar247 (Aug 20, 2017)

Uber pool has a 4 passenger max, and won't accept my Transit either.


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

Policy has always been not to accept full-sized vans.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

It's more than likely an insurance limitation or state law deal.

Most places have an arbitrary limit of 6 passengers. Even in a 6 seater Transit van you can squeeze in an EXTRA 4-6 people EASY. At which point your wowfully under insured.

I know you can easily load an extra 3 coeds into the cargo area without blinking an eye...

Once you go past 6 people the van isn't a van and becomes a BUS and then you need a CDL...

I know there's a bunch of different sizes of full sized vans but...

Some states DO NOT allow you to remove rows of seats to get under the passenger limit of needing a CDL some do. Some states (i found California has this rules) that if the vehicle was DESIGNED for 9+ passengers you need a CDL to drive any number of passengers for hire even if you remove a row of seats.

Any single vehicle with a GVWR less than 26,000 pounds which is *designed*, used, or maintained to transport more than 10 passengers including the driver.

https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/dmv/?1dmy&urile=wcm:path:/dmv_content_en/dmv/pubs/cdl_htm/sec1
A 15-passenger van is a van manufactured to accommodate 15 passengers, including the driver, *or *a van "designed" to carry 15 passengers, including the driver, even if seats have been removed to accommodate fewer than 15 passengers (_California Vehicle Code_ (CVC) §§233 and 15278).

The problem with Transit Vans is that there's so many different sizes and it's so easy to cheat the passenger count as it is.
Since uber originated in California they may have just adopted a policy of "no E Vans and no Transit Vans" to make it easier to keep buses out of the system.


----------

